# Custom inlay. (please help)



## fretninjadave (Apr 12, 2010)

So I wanted to see or read about Custom Inlay Ideas
if you got some cool ideas or already have cool work done, post a pic of, or describe it in detail please. I've got a great opportunity and all i can think of is crop circles and (shurikens) .

any feedback will be greatly appriciated Thank you.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Apr 12, 2010)

Let me google that for you 

Check out images, there are quite a few.


----------



## jymellis (Apr 12, 2010)

for me personally. if i was to try inlay werk. i would prolly do it all with my dremmel tool. i have been using them for quite some time and feel that would be MY personal best option.


----------



## fretninjadave (Apr 12, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Let me google that for you
> 
> Check out images, there are quite a few.


 
I already did that.I wanted original ideas but thanks anyway.


----------



## fretninjadave (Apr 12, 2010)

jymellis said:


> for me personally. if i was to try inlay werk. i would prolly do it all with my dremmel tool. i have been using them for quite some time and feel that would be MY personal best option.


 


Thanks man but i have a pro willing to cut me a deal I wanted to hear ideas from all of you on ss.org . What would you put if you could?


----------



## jymellis (Apr 12, 2010)

ohh not how would you do it but what kinda inlays lol. sorry maing , good question. can it be anything? but do-able lol.


----------



## drstone (Apr 12, 2010)

I always thought bats would be a cool look. Randomly along the fretboard. in pearloid on ebony. tasty


----------



## thesimo (Apr 12, 2010)

schecter already did the bat thing


----------



## fretninjadave (Apr 12, 2010)

jymellis said:


> ohh not how would you do it but what kinda inlays lol. sorry maing , good question. can it be anything? but do-able lol.


 

Its cool dude 
Well i cant give away anything yet but almost anything i want it to be a supprise NGD


----------



## fretninjadave (Apr 12, 2010)

thesimo said:


> schecter already did the bat thing


 

What he said ,but thanks for your input.


----------



## jymellis (Apr 12, 2010)

a single black darth vader helmet at 12 and 24th \m/


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 12, 2010)

If I were you, I would keep it simple... Perhaps have a badass design around the 12th fret area and leave the rest of the FB blank.
As for what design, I dunno 



But if you like crop circles, then you should check out Jackson's designs... maybe you could take some inspiration from those


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 12, 2010)

jymellis said:


> a single black darth vader helmet at 12 and 24th \m/



^^ This is a win!  Although I'd only put it at the 12th and leave the rest blank.


----------



## jymellis (Apr 12, 2010)

s_k_mullins said:


> ^^ This is a win!  Although I'd only put it at the 12th and leave the rest blank.


 
i agree, 1 at the 12th as big as you can squeeze between the frets!


----------



## synrgy (Apr 12, 2010)

Few totally random ideas. I like the concept of portraiture in inlays. Some people out there do some amazing work.


----------



## TheWreck (Apr 12, 2010)

What's the Color and Shape of the guitar?


----------



## jymellis (Apr 12, 2010)

that salavador dali inlay is AWESOME!!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 12, 2010)

Fretninjadave, you said in your opening post that you considered "shuriken" inlays... 
Is a shuriken a ninja's throwing star, or something similar? 
Perhaps a design like this:


----------



## fretninjadave (Apr 12, 2010)

s_k_mullins said:


> Fretninjadave, you said in your opening post that you considered "shuriken" inlays...
> Is a shuriken a ninja's throwing star, or something similar?
> Perhaps a design like this:


 
Almost what i was lookin for, i think i want more traditional throwing stars. great find bro


----------



## fretninjadave (Apr 12, 2010)

TheWreck said:


> What's the Color and Shape of the guitar?


 

Its a suprise but it will be a natural finnish for sure


----------



## fretninjadave (Apr 12, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i agree, 1 at the 12th as big as you can squeeze between the frets!


 
I was thinkin about boba fett on the 12th .It would be my boba fret


----------



## jymellis (Apr 12, 2010)

fretninjadave said:


> I was thinkin about boba fett on the 12th .It would be my boba fret


 
mandalorians for the win. i just got his hat a couple weeks ago lol.

http://www.spencersonline.com/images/spencers/products/processed/02109759.zoom.a.jpg


----------



## fretninjadave (Apr 12, 2010)

jymellis said:


> mandalorians for the win. i just got his hat a couple weeks ago lol.
> 
> http://www.spencersonline.com/images/spencers/products/processed/02109759.zoom.a.jpg


 

thats a fuckin sweet hat


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 12, 2010)

I really like the idea of fish inlays. Like an oceanic theme


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 12, 2010)

jymellis said:


> mandalorians for the win.
> 
> http://www.spencersonline.com/images/spencers/products/processed/02109759.zoom.a.jpg


I like the cut of your jib


----------



## AthenaInlay (Apr 13, 2010)

I have some crazy ideas for inlays but I want to do them so I was originally going to keep quiet. ;->

However, there are so many things one can do. Do you have an ethnic heritage? Other hobbies? Sports? Favorite movie? Even your job. One of these days I will do powertool fretmarkers. ;->

General ideas from things I've done: Mayan:





Maybe some sort of Mayan blood sacrifice theme? 

Any love for motorcycles? I had fun designing a low "Old School Chopper" inspired by Shinya Kimura (Zero/Chabott Engineering)'s work. A nice shovel/pan combo. No shell. No flowers. Just metal, wood and industrial composites usually found on knife handles and electrical insulators. A polished nickel frame, copper lines, brass fittings, 5051-T6 aluminum and fine silver. Ok, there's some Corian in there too.






I didn't design these symbols - the client did:




But there are some cool alchemical symbols that would make nice fretmarkers. Alembic did some, but there are others and different ways of using them.

...Athena


----------



## fretninjadave (Apr 13, 2010)

AthenaInlay said:


> I have some crazy ideas for inlays but I want to do them so I was originally going to keep quiet. ;->
> 
> However, there are so many things one can do. Do you have an ethnic heritage? Other hobbies? Sports? Favorite movie? Even your job. One of these days I will do powertool fretmarkers. ;->
> 
> ...


 
Thanks man I like the mayan alot I really like your work too .


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 13, 2010)

i always wanted one single sythe at the 12th fret.. but idk. seems cliche haha.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 13, 2010)

Darth Vader FTW... Put this on the fretboard, right at the 12th fret area!


----------



## Daiephir (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd have a pair of breast at the 12th or a naked women covering the entire fretboard.


----------



## Evil7 (Apr 13, 2010)

fretninjadave said:


> Thanks man I like the mayan alot I really like your work too .



thats a chick dude.. a very talented female...


----------



## AthenaInlay (Apr 13, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> thats a chick dude.. a very talented female...


Thanks for the compliments Evil7 and everybody!

I'm used to the chick/dude thing. I assume "man" as in "Hey man" is a general term. Short for hu-man. ;-> 

Larry Robinson (Robinson Custom Inlays) does some nice nouveau nudes. One of my favorite inlays of his is this Chinese warrior dude with a third eye:






A big version is here: http://www.robinsoninlays.com/2006/img/warrior/Warrior.jpg 

...Athena


----------



## fretninjadave (Apr 14, 2010)

AthenaInlay said:


> Thanks for the compliments Evil7 and everybody!
> 
> I'm used to the chick/dude thing. I assume "man" as in "Hey man" is a general term. Short for hu-man. ;->
> 
> ...


 
Well to be honest i did think it was a guy. lets face it theirs not many females on here. that warrior inlay is awesome thank you for you help


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Apr 15, 2010)

Damn,. Some Inlay masters their.. Makes you wonder what little hints they could offer us noobs! Love it Athena


----------



## AthenaInlay (Apr 15, 2010)

Corpsegrinder88 said:


> Damn,. Some Inlay masters their.. Makes you wonder what little hints they could offer us noobs! Love it Athena



Thanks muchly dude. 

...Athena


----------



## synrgy (Apr 16, 2010)

I just had a totally random idea that would be super-awesome, presuming it is in any way physically possible to do:

Transformers:

Whatever your favorite Transformer is, each position marker could have it in a different stage of transformation. Like, at the 3rd fret it's Optimus Prime and by the 15th fret it's the full tractor trailer.

That would be amazing.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 16, 2010)

synrgy said:


>



Jesus, that's gorgeous... I would love something like that on a guitar.


----------



## AthenaInlay (Apr 17, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Jesus, that's gorgeous... I would love something like that on a guitar.


Larry  does the best nekkid chicks, er nouveau women around. 

Is your avatar from Hellsing? An anime-themed inlay would be cool. Lots of great stuff there. Akira would totally rock.

...Athena


----------



## AthenaInlay (Apr 17, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I just had a totally random idea that would be super-awesome, presuming it is in any way physically possible to do:
> 
> Transformers:
> 
> ...


Bob Garrish at Saint Lutherie did an Optimus Prime head:






But that's a cool idea with it transforming. It would be tricky to get enough detail doing them that small. And they look so much cooler with all the details. IMHO 

...Athena


----------

